# Some Pics



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

New member just thought I'd post some pics. (taken in October, was around a bulky 240-45lbs, now 230lbs). Will be leaning out a bit in the coming year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

wouldn't worry about your arms mate no probs there, if anything needs work its tour back and your traps but well done bro lookin good.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Looking big mate, sure i recognise your pics and name, did you used to post on bikers forum?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

i agree, looking big well done.

what your lifts like?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the comments (agreed the back does need work, made the mistake of dropping deadlifts for about a year, been doing them again since November though, together with Wide Grip Chins and Barbell Rows - basic stuff really). As for lifts

Squats 44 Lbs (3 reps, but usually work 6-15 reps for 300-400lbs)

Deadlifts managed to get up to 484 lbs 4-6 reps

Bench Press 330 lbs for 6 reps


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Just reposting some pics from last year (first album June, second album November). Unfortunately haven't been able to make any noticeable progress since Nov due to work and study.

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nathrakh2004/album?.dir=9a32&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos From last June, looking very white.

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nathrakh2004/album?.dir=a694&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos From last November after first cycle.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

theres a big difference, well done

what was your cycle made up of?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Just 500 mg sust for eight weeks and 30 mg of dbol. Pretty bog-standard cycle really - gained about a stone which I was pleased with since I don't think it was due to too much water retention or getting fatter (gonna try and stay at those kind of medium dosages for my future cycles, as long as they're still effective - not sure I could afford a gram of test a week anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

Just 500 mg sust for eight weeks and 30 mg of dbol.

Sust?? What's that!?

I thought D-Bol would have big side effects!?

by the way... big differec before and after!

Hmmm thinking of using D-Bol or Winnstrol-- dont know! What would u suggest!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Sust = Sustanon (one of the most commonly used steroids, mainly in mass stacks). As for your own cycle it really depends on what you want to achieve - do you simply want a mass cycle or go for a cutting cycle so you can preserve muscle-mass during a cutting phase. Plus, cardinal rule before you do a cycle (especially if you new to it all) is research the drugs, how to administer them safely and what to do when the cycle's over. Plus don't neglect diet when cycling; even with the best cycle, if you have a crappy diet you'll end up disappointed.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Nathrakh2005 said:


> Sust = Sustanon (one of the most commonly used steroids, mainly in mass stacks). As for your own cycle it really depends on what you want to achieve - do you simply want a mass cycle or go for a cutting cycle so you can preserve muscle-mass during a cutting phase. Plus, cardinal rule before you do a cycle (especially if you new to it all) is research the drugs, how to administer them safely and what to do when the cycle's over. Plus don't neglect diet when cycling; even with the best cycle, if you have a crappy diet you'll end up disappointed.


Well I want to "transform" (if i can call it that way) the bodyfat into muscle... like you e.g. U had much more fat on the pics and after a month cycle the fat become more "flat" if u get me what I mean!?

Muscle-mass during a cutting phase:

If u mean by loosing fat and building muscle than YES thats what I meant.

Cardinal Rule:

Is that like eating less fat & suger and more protain!?

---------

Been to my GP and just asked in general about steroids and if it would be that dangerous & any side effects by taking not a high doses of "winnstrol & D Bol" and he said... just by taking any kind of steroids there is alwas a risk & side effect, as higher doses as higher the risks... so, he didnt adwise to take those, well no wonder - he is a doctor :lol:

I want to take just a cycle anyway... like 1 month and then leave it but I am in between Yes and No :? On one site I dont wanna risk myself &my life for some muscle and on other side I would like to build some...

Is like - catch 22 -


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Its very hard to both lose fat and gain muscle. What I did before my cycle was to diet down a bit from where I was in June so by October, when I began my cycle, I would not feel too bad about putting on a bit of fat during my mass cycle.

So if your goal is to diet down first I recommend looking to your diet first. Things like uping your protein intake to around 1.5/2 grams per pound of bodyweight and keeping carbs and fats to moderately low level (and avoiding simple carbs - except after training - and processed and saturated fats). I see on another post you're already doing cardio as well as your training, so I won't j waffle on about that.

With regard to steroids - you probably won't need them, if your relatively new to this like me, if your dieting down. Steroids won't actually strip away the fat - only cardio and good diet can do that. You might won't to reconisder, however, when you're thinking about adding mass again.

One shouldn't abandon training naturally too quickly though. Not only does it give you time to amass a good amount of knowledge on diet, training, health and steroids (which you'll need if you want to start cycling sensibly) but it allows your body to grow to its fullest potential. I only started cycling when I knew my body found it really difficult to add any more mass, and that was after four years.

So just to summarise:

Dieting down: You'll be more successful with this if you have a sound diet rather than some dbol and winstrol.

Steroids in general: Its good that you're asking questions before you start using - even though the health problems have been demonised by the media you still shouldn't go into this hastily. However, I recommend reading up a bit more (especially looking at different drugs and seeing what side-effects each may have and types of cycle - you'll find most cycles run for 8-12 weeks, you might be disappointed if you take things only for a month).

Hope this helps. Of course if you have any more questions feel free to post or pm me. Also this is a good board, with lots of knowledgable members and no b.s. attitudes. So just carry on posting and reading.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Hi Nath...

As I have posted somewhere before where I said like - 1 day training other day just carbs... well now i changed my mind (lol) what I am doing for now is like training 3 days a week only.

Which means: Mon - Wend - Thur - 2 bodyparts & 3 exercises each bodypart, in othwer word:

Mon :

- Chest = 3 exercises - heavy to light

- Triceps = 3 exercices - heavy to light

and so on... if u get me what I mean!

I thought as well as changing my plan every 4 weeks, which means, first 4 weeks I train 3 diff. chest-excercises and after 4 weeks i start trainging other diff. 3 chest excercises so that my body do not get use to it to same machinces/excercises!!!

Then somewhen, I will be starting doing those Cardio days...

cos I cant really be bothered going to gym 5 times a week... im a bit lazy & like to sleep a lot!

About Steroids:

Yeah I know the cycle should be 8-12 weeks then having a break about 8 weeks or more so that your body does not get use to it otherwise it will stop producing it on its natural way and then taking again.... or something like that (cant remmember)!

But I rather stay as I am as ending up having any bad risk


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

Nathrakh2005 said:


> New member just thought I'd post some pics. (taken in October, was around a bulky 240-45lbs, now 230lbs). Will be leaning out a bit in the coming year.


I dont' see any pics!!!


----------

